# nouvelle sur le forum.....



## gosot (6 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour
je suis nouvelle sur le forum j'ai un iPad air2 depuis 1 an, tout allait bien et depuis quelques temps j'ai des difficultés à le recharger, par moment ça marche et par moment pas du tout, j'ai tout essayé : changer de prise, de chargeur, de cordon.... rien n'y fait!
si quelqu'un a eu se problème je suis preneuse d'une solution!

merci,
bon week,
Gosot


----------



## corinned (6 Novembre 2015)

Cours dans un apple store , il m'est arrivé le meme problème , sauf que le mien ne voulais plus du tout se recharger et que je l'avais acheté il y avait un peu moins de 2 années . Ils me l'ont changé contre un neuf de chez neuf .


----------



## gosot (6 Novembre 2015)

corinne.dabel a dit:


> Cours dans un apple store , il m'est arrivé le meme problème , sauf que le mien ne voulais plus du tout se recharger et que je l'avais acheté il y avait un peu moins de 2 années . Ils me l'ont changé contre un neuf de chez neuf .



oui il est sous garanti mais ça m'ennuie car c'est un cadeau et il est gravé! c'est déjà ce que l'on m'a proposé sur le chat d'apple! c'est arrivé après le dernier ios et je pensais que ça pourrait s'arranger.....merci de ton conseil. Je vais aller dès que je pourrais dans apple store car j'habite assez loin et n'en ai pas à proximité de chez moi.


----------



## o0pik (6 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu le même problème sur mon iPhone c'était dus à la poussière accumulé dans le port lightning, j'ai passé un cure dent dedans et j'ai retiré tout un tas de poussière mais fait attention à ne pas abimer les "broches" et une fois cela fait plus aucun problème.

Tu peux toujours tenter ça avant de le faire remplacer


----------



## gosot (7 Novembre 2015)

merci pour le conseil on ne sait jamais je vais essayer!


----------



## drs (7 Novembre 2015)

Plutot que le curedent, qui peut être dangeureux, essayes d'abord la bombe d'air.


----------



## gosot (7 Novembre 2015)

oui merci du conseil j'ai effectivement soufflé avec une bombe à air! pour l'instant je ne dis rien, ça marche......... on verra lundi! à suivre et merci à tous de vos conseils


----------

